# What topics are the most controversial and polarizing on forums?



## inferno (Apr 26, 2019)

In your opinion? 

We all know some topics gets people going more than others. But what are these topic in general?
I guess most people frequent more forums than this, since we like forums. What topics do you remember that polarize the forums in 2 or 3 camps? I think this is interesting. I frequent a lot of forums. And they all have some topics that divide people more than others and no one is willing to budge even a single mm. ever. 

I kinda like those threads because its usually about some product and then you really get to know the truth (good and bad) about it. its really good if you are considering buying one or the other thing. 

I like instruments and synths and such and there can be threads hundreds of pages long on if this or that particular korg or roland synth is infact sh1t. are minimoogs actually overrated and so on...


----------



## panda (Apr 26, 2019)

apparently climate change lol


----------



## lagrangeL2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Trump!


----------



## valgard (Apr 26, 2019)

Katos LOL


----------



## inferno (Apr 26, 2019)

panda said:


> apparently climate change lol


lol!


----------



## Anton (Apr 26, 2019)

Needing to be heard


----------



## panda (Apr 26, 2019)

Anton said:


> Needing to be heard


heardddddddd, corner!! hot! sharp!!


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 26, 2019)

Well, politics and religion are the big ones. Most of the forums I visit have a ban on getting into politics and religion, for good reason. 

You'll see polarized arguments on gear and technique with any forum that involves it like fishing, sailing, guns, anything at all. It's human nature. I used to be on an amateur astronomy forum where we'd constantly have heated arguments about whether refractors or reflectors were the best telescope (reflectors, _obviously_!).


inferno said:


> I like instruments and synths and such and there can be threads hundreds of pages long on if this or that particular korg or roland synth is infact sh1t. are minimoogs actually overrated and so on...



Yeah, musical instruments are no different. I'm on a mandolin forum where you can get a dozen pages of argument on which flatpick to use. My wife plays fiddle, and there are countless arguments on her violin forums about whether Chinese or American-made fiddles are better, what bow to use, what rosin. Again, human nature. It's all part of the fun. Unless you get into religion and politics, then the gloves come off.


----------



## inferno (Apr 26, 2019)

Personally I think this forums is one of the least controversy filled ones i have ever encountered. Even though we have all different kinds of interesting things to discuss, like carbon vs SS, powder vs hss. thin/thick, japanese vs western and so on. synth or natural stones. But i guess the things we use are so cheap so each and every member can actually easily go out and buy one of each and then make make an own opinion based on use.


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 26, 2019)

Good point, Inferno. Kitchen knives are my least expensive hobby. Very easy to experiment with different knives and develop an informed opinion, compared to buying a bunch of high end guitars. Or multiple sailboats.


----------



## inferno (Apr 26, 2019)

Paraffin said:


> Well, politics and religion are the big ones. Most of the forums I visit have a ban on getting into politics and religion, for good reason.
> 
> You'll see polarized arguments on gear and technique with any forum that involves it like fishing, sailing, guns, anything at all. It's human nature. I used to be on an amateur astronomy forum where we'd constantly have heated arguments about whether refractors or reflectors were the best telescope (reflectors, _obviously_!).



religion and politics seems to be banned almost everywhere except on some forums where they have different forums for politics and religion only. hahahaha. i remember one forum where they had a subforum named political and war. and its was basically a political war there. lol. 

coma, SA, CA!!! lol. should the mirrors be spherical or parabolic  achromat or apochromat 

newtonian, gregorian or dobsonian? or hey why not a catadioptric?


----------



## Jon-cal (Apr 26, 2019)

inferno said:


> In your opinion?
> 
> We all know some topics gets people going more than others. But what are these topic in general?
> I guess most people frequent more forums than this, since we like forums. What topics do you remember that polarize the forums in 2 or 3 camps? I think this is interesting. I frequent a lot of forums. And they all have some topics that divide people more than others and no one is willing to budge even a single mm. ever.
> ...



I also follow a few instrument forums, electric guitars/pedals/amps. There are countless issues there that seem to get people wound up. Printed circuit boards vs hand wired, true bypass vs buffered, analog vs digital, passive vs active, urethane vs nitro finish, USA vs UK vs Mexico vs China vs Japan vs Korea vs Indonesia, etc, etc. Lots of strong opinions out there. It’s great to be passionate about things but sometimes it sure makes it hard to get any useful info when things fall apart after 1 page


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 26, 2019)

inferno said:


> coma, SA, CA!!! lol. should the mirrors be spherical or parabolic  achromat or apochromat
> 
> newtonian, gregorian or dobsonian? or hey why not a catadioptric?



Well since you asked... 

I did that amateur observing stuff in an almost ideal place for it: South Florida, where we'd go out to the middle of the Everglades between Miami and Naples. Super dark skies and a steady inversion layer with good seeing (steady air, for non-astronomy nerds). I had an 18" Dobsonian on a tracking table, then upgraded to a 22" Dob with alt-az tracking. That's a parabolic mirror 22" wide for sucking down photons. Galaxy hunting was a blast with that gear. Refractors couldn't touch it. Catadioptrics don't get that big either (for us amateurs, anyway). We could see stuff like the dark lane in the Sombrero Galaxy, and remote Abell clusters. Cool mind-expansion stuff.

Then we moved to the friggin' Pacific Northwest USA, where we're not just under cloudy skies half the year, but the damn Jet Stream vibrates the air overhead. I sold off the big stuff, still have apochromatic 4" binoculars on a mount that I'll probably sell soon. Sometimes, a hobby can't keep up with life changes. But I've still got my knives, a cooking hobby, and a few musical instruments to have fun with.


----------



## inferno (Apr 26, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> Printed circuit boards vs hand wired /...... /analog vs digital,



my oh my.

Usually its through hole vs SMT/SMD where i roam.
analog vs digital is also a classic. Best part is when someone has to resample a signal 20 times trough dacs to hear any difference at all between 200 and 2000$ dacs. 

digital vs analog in the actual sound generating domain (talking synths) is usually a non issue though, almost all people can hear this difference if they have even a quite low end sound system.


----------



## panda (Apr 27, 2019)

inferno said:


> my oh my.
> 
> Usually its through hole vs SMT/SMD where i roam.
> analog vs digital is also a classic. Best part is when someone has to resample a signal 20 times trough dacs to hear any difference at all between 200 and 2000$ dacs.
> ...


my $1000 dac sounds better than any $200 or $2000 dac.


----------



## inferno (Apr 27, 2019)

Paraffin said:


> Well since you asked...
> 
> I did that amateur observing stuff in an almost ideal place for it: South Florida, where we'd go out to the middle of the Everglades between Miami and Naples. Super dark skies and a steady inversion layer with good seeing (steady air, for non-astronomy nerds). I had an 18" Dobsonian on a tracking table, then upgraded to a 22" Dob with alt-az tracking. That's a parabolic mirror 22" wide for sucking down photons. Galaxy hunting was a blast with that gear. Refractors couldn't touch it. Catadioptrics don't get that big either (for us amateurs, anyway). *We could see stuff like the dark lane in the Sombrero Galaxy*, and remote Abell clusters. Cool mind-expansion stuff.



THAT sounds fvcking awesome! actually seeing stuff in ANOTHER god damn GALAXY! Should i repeat these 2 words?? 

Well my own optics hobby is pretty much that i have 2 dslrs, now recently a d750 (full frame) with a 35mm tamron 3ev stabilized fixed 1,8 on it. I can basically shoot crystal clear and sharp pics in complete darkness with it. 

I bought 2, 5 inch blanks made out of quartz a few years ago that I'm planning to grind into spherical mirrors. I think mine came from laboratory furnaces. One is supposedly transparent in the UV range and one in the IR (i dont know if thats even physically possible for this type of material though). But thats what they said. 

For me I think it would be worth more to get a 5 incher going that to see what the hubble can capture. Because i built it.


----------



## inferno (Apr 27, 2019)

panda said:


> my $1000 dac sounds better than any $200 or $2000 dac.



I cant really hear a difference between by built in on my mainboards, my pci, pci-e and my usb ones. sure these are all under 300 bux, I have native instruments and ESI Julia for instance. Hear little is any difference between those and the mainboards sound chip. go figure. 

Heck i cant tell the difference between a 320mp3 and a wav. and neither can like 99% of all people and then I'm actually trying to. 
192 is even borderline. with some material its quite easy if you know what to listen for. But I can say one or the other "sounds better". nope.


----------



## panda (Apr 27, 2019)

inferno said:


> I cant really hear a difference between by built in on my mainboards, my pci, pci-e and my usb ones. sure these are all under 300 bux, I have native instruments and ESI Julia for instance. Hear little is any difference between those and the mainboards sound chip. go figure.
> 
> Heck i cant tell the difference between a 320mp3 and a wav. and neither can like 99% of all people and then I'm actually trying to.
> 192 is even borderline. with some material its quite easy if you know what to listen for. But I can say one or the other "sounds better". nope.


be glad that you cant, save you money.


----------



## inferno (Apr 27, 2019)

I know. I actually did hear a difference when i upgraded to a better mixer (behringer to numark alesis dj mixer, very very big difference) and also from alesis (10 year old) to mackie vlz4 (new) not a big step up though but a step up.. it wasn't like night and day but I could hear it very clear.

I'm on good econo-monitors (jbl 305s, but before that i was on one off prototypes that was kick ass but i played to tweeters to bits in 10 years, we built these at the best lab in this country with the best people in the biz here) and hd25 and hd650 now. the hd650 are scarily realistic. I have had these for 15 years now i think.


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 27, 2019)

inferno said:


> I bought 2, 5 inch blanks made out of quartz a few years ago that I'm planning to grind into spherical mirrors. I think mine came from laboratory furnaces. One is supposedly transparent in the UV range and one in the IR (i dont know if thats even physically possible for this type of material though). But thats what they said.



UV and IR transparency is kinda irrelevant if you're grinding them for mirrors since they'll be coated with a reflecting material. The very cool thing about quartz for mirrors is that they're far more dimensionally stable than typical Pyrex glass mirrors. You don't have to wait as long for them to cool down and stabilize at night.



> For me I think it would be worth more to get a 5 incher going that to see what the hubble can capture. Because i built it.



I have friends who made their own mirrors for smaller telescopes, and it's a very rewarding experience to make something like that yourself. Tons of information on how to do it online. Go for it!


----------



## Jon-cal (Apr 27, 2019)

inferno said:


> my oh my.
> 
> Usually its through hole vs SMT/SMD where i roam.
> analog vs digital is also a classic. Best part is when someone has to resample a signal 20 times trough dacs to hear any difference at all between 200 and 2000$ dacs.
> ...



Yeah I can definitely hear the difference in a lot of things, though some of it is in people’s heads I think. It’s hard to beat an actual tube amp though. Solid state just isn’t the same to my ears. 

Country of origin when it comes to guitars and gear is less clear. It’s a complicated topic but generally more expensive stuff with better quality materials sounds better in my experience and that stuff tends to be made in more developed countries. Worth it? I don’t know. Some people like $200 knives, some like $2000 knives, some people just like to argue.


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 27, 2019)

inferno said:


> < Well my own optics hobby is pretty much that i have 2 dslrs, now recently a d750 (full frame) with a 35mm tamron 3ev stabilized fixed 1,8 on it. I can basically shoot crystal clear and sharp pics in complete darkness with it. >


I have a D750 too. Much as I like it, you cannot take photos in *complete *darkness. Ultra low-light... sure! But no light, no photos - regardless of camera.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 27, 2019)

Straws


----------



## inferno (Apr 27, 2019)

Marek07 said:


> I have a D750 too. Much as I like it, you cannot take photos in *complete *darkness. Ultra low-light... sure! But no light, no photos - regardless of camera.



Nice to see you here marek!

of course. no photons no bueno. 

I was in berlin this summer and i could snap pics in the dark like nothing. in the middle of night. I had a d40x before and it would go up to 1600 or 3200 on hi, but it was noisy as hell. but this one looks good on 3200. I have never needed to go to 3200 though. since the lens saves me. 3ev. I'll see if I can find find some crap that were taken the middle of the night. 

in this pic i shot into a park that was completely dark. you could not even see 2 meter in front of you. You could see nothing. so this pic is fake its much much lighter than what it really was. 







the d750 does well after sunset too i think. it was a lot darker there. But now it looks like daylight. 






this was taken i daylight. trying to maximize the building.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 27, 2019)

panda said:


> my $1000 dac sounds better than any $200 or $2000 dac.


What do you use?


----------



## ian (Apr 27, 2019)

The oxford comma.


----------



## Anton (Apr 27, 2019)

Mark ups on Kato’s
Those who buy marked up Kato’s
The Kato market


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 27, 2019)

Shigs


----------



## Xenif (Apr 27, 2019)

The F**kig Like Button


----------



## Anton (Apr 27, 2019)

Xenif said:


> The F**kig Like Button



Like


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 27, 2019)

Xenif said:


> The F**kig Like Button



+1

oh, wait...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 27, 2019)

California!

The mere mention of my home state on some forums will bring out some huge naysayers.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 27, 2019)

Paraffin said:


> Well since you asked...
> 
> I did that amateur observing stuff in an almost ideal place for it: South Florida, where we'd go out to the middle of the Everglades between Miami and Naples. Super dark skies and a steady inversion layer with good seeing (steady air, for non-astronomy nerds). I had an 18" Dobsonian on a tracking table, then upgraded to a 22" Dob with alt-az tracking. That's a parabolic mirror 22" wide for sucking down photons. Galaxy hunting was a blast with that gear. Refractors couldn't touch it. Catadioptrics don't get that big either (for us amateurs, anyway). We could see stuff like the dark lane in the Sombrero Galaxy, and remote Abell clusters. Cool mind-expansion stuff.
> 
> Then we moved to the friggin' Pacific Northwest USA, where we're not just under cloudy skies half the year, but the damn Jet Stream vibrates the air overhead. I sold off the big stuff, still have apochromatic 4" binoculars on a mount that I'll probably sell soon. Sometimes, a hobby can't keep up with life changes. But I've still got my knives, a cooking hobby, and a few musical instruments to have fun with.



Nothing like your stuff, started with a 8" Dob & later went to a 12" Dob. Spent more on eyepieces than the scopes. Both were push your own all manual no tracking. Found a good spot on Oahu behind Coco Head crater. At the Archery range. At the base of the crater was tall enough to block the glow of Honolulu. Could find a few galaxies with star maps. Clouds if the trades are blowing move across the sky. Sometimes get quite a while seeing Milky Way across the sky. Used to aim the Dob to parts of the sky for hours with mouth hanging open in awe.

Like Binoculars too first good pair many years ago were Steiner 10x50. Have a Pentax 8x43 ED lens. Light enough to take hiking with great imaging. Either of these field glasses you can look through long periods of time with no head ache the glass is excellent.


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 27, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Nothing like your stuff, started with a 8" Dob & later went to a 12" Dob. Spent more on eyepieces than the scopes.



Naglers, amirite?



> Both were push your own all manual no tracking.



Nothing wrong with that. I met my wife in the local amateur astronomy club (if you're a science nerd, a fellow science nerd is a good choice for a life partner). She was head of outreach to local schools. We took the club's basic 8" Dob to a bunch of schools and boy scout/girl scout troops for nights viewing the Moon and Saturn, the moons of Jupiter, the Orion nebula or Andromeda galaxy if it was up. Manual push tracking works fine for that. The big thing was encouraging kids and their parents to LOOK UP. And do something about light pollution.



> Found a good spot on Oahu behind Coco Head crater. At the Archery range. At the base of the crater was tall enough to block the glow of Honolulu. Could find a few galaxies with star maps. Clouds if the trades are blowing move across the sky. Sometimes get quite a while seeing Milky Way across the sky. Used to aim the Dob to parts of the sky for hours with mouth hanging open in awe.



That sounds great, I share that mouth hanging open thing, when you start to realize what you're actually looking at with the naked eye. It's one reason I haven't sold the 4" binos yet. Maybe one day I'll get to live under better skies than I do now.


----------



## Barashka (Apr 27, 2019)

We can probably add "burrfection" to here, as the other thread about it is still raging on.

I'm likely out of the loop, but did Kato vs Shig used to be hot too ...


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 27, 2019)

Who forged what and does it really matter.


----------



## Michi (Apr 27, 2019)

Xenif said:


> The F**kig Like Button


LIKE!


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 27, 2019)

Are Honyaki better than non-honyaki and worth the cost.


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 28, 2019)

Xenif said:


> The F**kig Like Button



Hilarious! So true...

LIKE!!!!


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 28, 2019)

inferno said:


> We all know some topics gets people going more than others. But what are these topic in general?



_In general_? Given this is a knife forum... I am not so sure this question is relevant? There are countless topics on which people will disagree. It would be fun to list the *KKF* flame wars though.



inferno said:


> Personally I think this forums is one of the least controversy filled ones i have ever encountered.



I agree... this forum is rather civil!

I guess there can be mild polarisation on which steel is 'the best' or which grind is 'superior'. I would have thought there would be more fanboy behaviour related to synthetic vs natural stones...




inferno said:


> But i guess the things we use are so cheap so each and every member can actually easily go out and buy one of each and then make make an own opinion based on use.



Depends what you mean... Some items are not cheap. High end knifes and natural stones are expensive for what they are. I think there is a higher degree of polarisation around these. Yeah... Kato and Shigs go north of $1K but do they cut better? Sooooo over-rated etc... etc...

Rather than price... I wonder if it is because kitchen gear is not so driven by 'on paper' statistics? Aside from instruments, the other topics mentioned here can be quantified in some way via a specification document. I wonder if that lends itself to keyboard warriors choosing a side based on numbers**. In reality the 'on paper' performance might be negligible or poor performance-per-dollar. What better way to reinforce your decision by being vocal on a forum? Sort of a collective confirmation bias!

Perhaps this is why there is some contention over the 'best' steel... You can read about theoretical qualities on paper (specification driven fandom) but then the heat treat and grind muddy the waters (can't be too polarised in practice).


** This is 100% true of digital photography. Fan-boys will drum up discussions about differences between brands based on specifications. This has nothing to do with the amazing performance even cheap digital cameras can provide in 2019. And certainly nothing to do with using the tool.... good photographic technique and the art of photography!


----------



## Michi (Apr 28, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> I wonder if that lends itself to keyboard warriors choosing a side based on numbers**. In reality the 'on paper' performance might be negligible or poor performance-per-dollar.


Strongly agree with that. Besides, knives are a very, very personal choice. I bought more than one knife that I sold again. That was after doing diligent research and listening to more experienced people. I sold the knives not because they were bad. In fact they were fine choices and excellent knives. It's just that they didn't suit my style. Too short, too thin, too light, whatever.

Another person, given the same knives, might end up in absolute ecstasy over them simply because they are better suited to that person's style and preferences.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 28, 2019)

Looking with naked eye that even at the speed of light is in the distant past. My Dobs were Orion so no high end mirrors. Got the manual 12" on sale. Easy to set up & fit in my car. My expensive lens were Tele Vue. H


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 28, 2019)

Since astronomy has come up... I would like to make time for it...

I can confidently say that out-back Australia has some spectacular skies for viewing the spiral arm of the milky way. You can see so much with the naked eye. Truly special!


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 28, 2019)

inferno said:


> We all know some topics gets people going more than others. But what are these topic in general?



Apparently Burrfection


----------



## Nemo (Apr 28, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> Since astronomy has come up... I would like to make time for it...
> 
> I can confidently say that out-back Australia has some spectacular skies for viewing the spiral arm of the milky way. You can see so much with the naked eye. Truly special!


Not even outback, mate. Just over the hill from a smallish city (100k people between the 2 cities) here and we have a speccie view of the Milky Way here.


----------



## ian (Apr 28, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Who forged what and does it really matter.



Yes! That was the most epic thread... huge number of participants, and you can still see aftershocks of it in other threads. Blows the climate change thread out of the water, so to speak. (Edited)


----------



## Michi (Apr 28, 2019)

ian said:


> That was the most epic thread... huge number of participants, and you can still see aftershocks of it in other threads.


Do you have a link to that thread? Wouldn't mind reading for amusement value


----------



## mikaelsan (Apr 28, 2019)

Pressure controlled jigs Vs freehand sharpening and deburring by chamfering [emoji14]


----------



## ian (Apr 28, 2019)

Michi said:


> Do you have a link to that thread? Wouldn't mind reading for amusement value



https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/tf-or-watanabe.38102/


----------



## Michi (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks for that.

Phew! That was a very long and interesting read.

I shall now go and quietly keep cooking with my innocent Takeshi Saji, Masamoto, and Hideo Kitaoka knives. None of which are controversial in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 28, 2019)

I find Saji to be quite controversial 

(Jokes aside, Saji was probably my first introduction high end J-knives)


----------



## Michi (Apr 28, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> I find Saji to be quite controversial


You take the bait so beautifully!


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 28, 2019)

Michi said:


> You take the bait so beautifully!



Hook, line and sinker!!


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 28, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> ** This is 100% true of digital photography. Fan-boys will drum up discussions about differences between brands based on specifications. This has nothing to do with the amazing performance even cheap digital cameras can provide in 2019. And certainly nothing to do with using the tool.... good photographic technique and the art of photography!



That was also true, of course, in the pre-digital photo age. I made a living for years as an advertising photographer in the chemical film days. When I was coming up, I worked as assistant to local hot shot photographer to learn the ropes. He used Canon gear, I used Nikon gear, and we would constantly get into the "which is better" arguments. It was silly because each system had different strengths. And then the Sinar vs. Linhof arguments about studio view cameras. It never ends. People like arguing about gear, especially when it's driven by owner bias.

It's amazing what you can do with digital photography gear now, especially the low light stuff. We used to haul around a Suburban truck full of lighting gear and generators that you wouldn't need now.


----------



## TB_London (Apr 28, 2019)

For those that came from ITK, talk of Ken always caused a stir

Think the word blacklist has gone now though....


----------



## Matus (Apr 28, 2019)

In the name of the moderation team I would like to thank you all for putting together this list of topics that will be banned from now on


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 28, 2019)

Most Beatles music doesn't hold up.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 28, 2019)

chef knives 2 go


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 30, 2019)

Veganism

Western makers vs everyone else

Are Shigefusa and honyaki worth the price.

Legalized prosti...well not in this forum anyways [emoji41]


----------



## playero (Apr 30, 2019)

Michi said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Phew! That was a very long and interesting read.
> 
> I shall now go and quietly keep cooking with my innocent Takeshi Saji, Masamoto, and Hideo Kitaoka knives. None of which are controversial in any way whatsoever.



There I see a name that comes out sporadically and it’s supposed to be one of the worlds finest but isn’t discussed as much as others. That would be Takeshi Saji. He makes knives and I heard they are fantastic.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 30, 2019)

I see Global Warming is also a controversial topic. I had to work all weekend and didn't realize I was locked out of my own thread [emoji23]


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 30, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> Most Beatles music doesn't hold up.



You know how too push buttons.  Abby Road, White Album 10X better than most of music today with electronic base drum beats.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Apr 30, 2019)

ian said:


> The oxford comma.


They call it the Harvard comma in the states.


----------



## parbaked (Apr 30, 2019)

Should adults use emojis....


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2019)

I prefer emoticons, but KKF keeps betraying me.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2019)

I like smileys


----------



## labor of love (Apr 30, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> You know how too push buttons.  Abby Road, White Album 10X better than most of music today with electronic base drum beats.


ringo starr is actually pretty amazing. Paul, George and Lennon’s solo stuff is great too.


----------



## inferno (Apr 30, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> ** This is 100% true of digital photography. Fan-boys will drum up discussions about differences between brands based on specifications. This has nothing to do with the amazing performance even cheap digital cameras can provide in 2019. And certainly nothing to do with using the tool.... good photographic technique and the art of photography!



I remember back on dpr a few years ago some dude posted a review for an unreleased camera that was about 1 A4 long in text. and it was for new nikon. it was so funny and he didn't hold back on the sh1t slinging of canon there. i remember: "now all you canon fanboys will be sh1tting your pants" and so on hahahahah. comedy gold. And its about a camera. hahahah.

also i have noticed guns, cars (brands) and their engines and motorcycles and their engines will bring this out very easily.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 30, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> You know how too push buttons.  Abby Road, White Album 10X better than most of music today with electronic base drum beats.


Beatles music is for soft hippies.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 1, 2019)

You got some mean buds man


----------



## mille162 (May 6, 2019)

inferno said:


> Heck i cant tell the difference between a 320mp3 and a wav. and neither can like 99% of all people and then I'm actually trying to.



In these cases it really comes down to the weakest link in the system. On most people’s speakers/amp/preamp setup, splurging one “audiophile” level piece doesnt give any improvement. Added the A&K 320 player with dual DAC to bypass my McIntosh C50 internal DAC, with balanced connections and the docking station, you heard more depth, fuller mid/highs and when using Focal Utopia’s with the A&K amp it took portable music to a new level (even low sample mp3’s sounded better). Go back and listen to an apple ipod and basic earbuds and it’s actually fatiguing lol. Would my Transparent Ultra speaker cables make a difference with a Denon home receiver and $500 speakers from Bestbuy? Absolutely not but with my current amp/speakers, there was a huge increase from the previous lesser expensive cables.


----------



## chinacats (May 6, 2019)

Listening to an ipod sucks no matter the speaker. I only do lossless compression...


----------



## WildBoar (May 6, 2019)

How about CrApple products in general...


----------



## panda (May 6, 2019)

If we're on the topic of portable audio players, my jam was Sony nw-hd5 using Sony's own codec, sounded great!!


----------



## inferno (May 10, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> I had to work all weekend and didn't realize I was locked out of my own thread [emoji23]



i wouldn't worry. nothing of what you regard as real is actually real. since you dont actually exist. just like the rest of us. but its a nice thought from you though! very nicey feely kinda.  good luck with that.


----------

